

Visual6502.org - VIC-II from a Commodore 64 - samlittlewood
http://blog.visual6502.org/2011/05/commodore-8565-vic-ii.html

======
ssdsa
There are several projects tried to emulate a Commodore 64 as close to the
original as possible. This includes emulating all undocumented features and
quirks of the VIC-II chip that creates the video output.

This is important since many great games and demos for the C64 made heavy use
of these quirks.

By using the die shot, you can reengineer all internal logic and find and
understand those quirks fully.

